# Amazon Hinges to Oberon Cover?



## fuzzy9uy (Feb 28, 2010)

Anyone out there that has tried or accomplished placing the hinge spline from the Amazon Kindle2 cover in the Oberon cover. Don't know if this is possible, but with the modern adhesives etc., I would think that this might just be possible.

Fuzzy9uy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Many people have also purchased the large journal cover from Oberon and then slid their original Amazon Kindle cover into the journal.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

There is a thread on here somewhere, where a kindler used their Amazon hinge and inserted it into an oberon cover with success.  Bit scary, but well, maybe I will do a search too!


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

the cover in the oberon journal has worked well for some.. the problem with doing it the way you describe is there is not really extra room for it and glue on the leather does not sound like a good idea

If you want to buy the Kindle cover and the journal we have seen people do that before with great success. Just take into account you will have more weight.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11885.0.html

A picture by picture account of conversion....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've got some pictures that I can post tomorrow (headed to bed now) using an Amazon cover that's been cut apart and an Oberon K2 corners cover. It turns the Oberon into a hinged cover and only adds a little but of thickness and barely any extra weight. It doesn't modify the Oberon in any way. It actually works pretty well. I just need to find something to make the hinged piece a little stiffer.

Mine's a bit different than the posted link because all I do is cut up the Amazon cover. Nothing at all is done to the Oberon.


----------



## fuzzy9uy (Feb 28, 2010)

Pushka said:


> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11885.0.html
> 
> A picture by picture account of conversion....


Pushka,

Thank you for posting the link. The procedure is pretty much like I thought it would be. Nice to have the step by step. I am definitely going to give this a try. Just need to order another Amazon cover and an Oberon.

Fuzzy9uy


----------



## fuzzy9uy (Feb 28, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> I've got some pictures that I can post tomorrow (headed to bed now) using an Amazon cover that's been cut apart and an Oberon K2 corners cover. It turns the Oberon into a hinged cover and only adds a little but of thickness and barely any extra weight. It doesn't modify the Oberon in any way. It actually works pretty well. I just need to find something to make the hinged piece a little stiffer.
> 
> Mine's a bit different than the posted link because all I do is cut up the Amazon cover. Nothing at all is done to the Oberon.


Luvmt4brats
Would appreciate seeing your photos of the conversion to compare with the other one. Intrigued by the fact that you don't cut into the Oberon at all.
Fuzzy9uy


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

I really like Oberon the way it is I wouldn't change a thing.  I just can not fathom the idea of using hinges in the cover I love the corners and the one of the reasons I liked Oberon. Plus the beautiful tooling on the leather.  I'd say leave it as it is.


----------



## fuzzy9uy (Feb 28, 2010)

zinnia15 said:


> I really like Oberon the way it is I wouldn't change a thing. I just can not fathom the idea of using hinges in the cover I love the corners and the one of the reasons I liked Oberon. Plus the beautiful tooling on the leather. I'd say leave it as it is.


Well Zinnia,
Guess we all like different things. I personally think the straps are ugly, and the velcro thing is not workable if you have a skin on the back of the Kindle. Plus, it adds thickness to the case. I like the idea of the unit lying flat against the back of the jacket. With the hinge on one side and the clasp on the end that opens, that makes for a secure cover. In my opinion having it in the beautiful Oberon cover over the simple Amazon one, and very secure, and no straps or velcro, makes it worth the effort. And the beautiful tooled leather, although it doesn't look like it is tooled, rather pressed, is not harmed in any way. The best of all worlds!!!!!!

Isn't it great that we all like different things 

Fuzzy9uy


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Well unfortunately Fuzzy, it sounds like Oberon has no intention of adding Hinges to their covers...........time to keep looking for your ideal cover


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Oohhh Fuzzy. I just did it. I had velcro Oberon before but with wanting to change skins and the extra bulk I wasn't that happy with it but loved the floating look. So then I bought another with the hinges but my skin is so colourful I found the corners ugly. Soooo, I took the plunge and dismantled an old medge go cover. I was able to remove the hinge section as a large piece which slides underneath the Oberon flap behind the kindle. Very safe without the two left corners. Sooo, plunging in again I removed those two corners leaving the elastic and bottom right corner in place. I will post piccies tomorrow but I love it!

Like you I believe it is better to try to fix something you don't like rather than put up with it.  I have posted several times in this forum that I prefer the hinge system as long as you ensure that the kindle is not opened from the rear. This is something I did once with the amazon cover but the Oberon, with its button is extremely unlikely. I can risk it. Gladly.  Ways and means pomlover!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool Pushka! Glad you didn't settle... look forward to the pics!


----------



## fuzzy9uy (Feb 28, 2010)

pomlover2586 said:


> Well unfortunately Fuzzy, it sounds like Oberon has no intention of adding Hinges to their covers...........time to keep looking for your ideal cover


Pomlover,
Don't need to look for my ideal cover. I know what that is. Oberon Cover, with Amazon hinges. And now thanks to several other industrious posters, and their already efforts, it's doable.

Isn't this forum great!!!!!

Fuzzy


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Doable yes....but not as a finished product from Oberon......which means odds are the quality/durability of the cover/hinge system will suffer.


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Dear Fuzzy; how often do you look at the back of your kindle while your reading?  It would be hard to see the back of your kindle in any cover.  as for the straps doesn't bother me a bit and I don't think their ugly.I like the security it has. But that's just me. sorry... I am no fan of the hinge system sorry..


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

And I guess fuzzy and I are not fans of the straps. So there is something we can do about it without impacting on the quality of the Oberon at all. So everyone is happy.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

The poster is correct .. We will never use the hinges for many various reasons..but as mentioned there are alternatives


----------



## fuzzy9uy (Feb 28, 2010)

pomlover2586 said:


> Doable yes....but not as a finished product from Oberon......which means odds are the quality/durability of the cover/hinge system will suffer.


Pomlover,

Never said I thought it would be a finished product from Oberon. Since your adamant about altering the system, and happy with the Oberon straps, I'd say "Go Girl." I respect your choice. I don't agree with your summation regarding quality/durability, but then again, I'll find out. And the real beauty is; it won't affect you whatsoever.

Fuzzy9uy


----------



## fuzzy9uy (Feb 28, 2010)

zinnia15 said:


> Dear Fuzzy; how often do you look at the back of your kindle while your reading? It would be hard to see the back of your kindle in any cover.  as for the straps doesn't bother me a bit and I don't think their ugly.I like the security it has. But that's just me. sorry... I am no fan of the hinge system sorry..


Zinnia,

I don't look at the back of my Kindle while reading. However, I have a skin that covers the back, and I don't intend to ruin it with lumpy pieces of Velcro. Nor do I like the strap. They are ugly to me, and remember, I'm the one that has to look at them. Then again, I don't pickup nor lay down the Kindle on it's face, then pick it up from the opening edge while laying on the face. Thereby breaking the case with the hinges. I realize accidents happen, but when grasping the case, I would think you would always grasp the top and bottom together. But......that's just me. What's great is, we can agree to disagree.

Love the hinges
Fuzzy9uy


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

luvmy4brats looking forward to seeing your pictures


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

tiggeerrific said:


> luvmy4brats looking forward to seeing your pictures


+2


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's pictures of what I did to the Amazon cover. It really only took a minute or two.

First, I separated the Amazon cover into 2 parts. It's just glued together, so just pull it apart. 

















Then I cut the inside piece in two pieces. I cut closer to the left to leave extra material to fold underneath. 









I folded the material underneath. There was still enough glue residue left on it I didn't need to add any. So now it looks like this:









Put this insert into the Oberon:









Now all you need to do is latch the Kindle into the hinges.









and here's how it looks









It needs to be a bit stiffer though. I added the extra piece of the inside Amazon cover behind the insert I made, although I think I'd be happier with something else, maybe a thin piece of plexiglass or something. I'm going to keep playing with it. I think it would also work with a Velcro Oberon. Just add the Velcro to the back of the insert instead. Might be a bit more secure than the corners.


----------



## fuzzy9uy (Feb 28, 2010)

To luvmy4brats:

Thanks for the info and photos. Who would have thought it could be so, so, simple. Great job. I've already ordered the Kindle and Oberon covers. Expect to be able to show the results within the week. Thanks again.


Hinges Forever!!!
Fuzzy9uy


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

WOW that looks fantastic I have that same amazon case on my DX now you got me thinking  


instead of cutting the amazon piece in  half do you thinking after you peel it off you could keep it whole and glue it  to the oberon?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Possibly, but I didn't want to do anything permanent to the Oberon. The Amazon is a bit smaller than the Oberon, so I'm not sure how it would work.


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

would like to see how it works out in the long run..  no hard done feelings here.   like i said it's just me.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Zinnia, you're not alone, I agree with you completely.  (But also support others right to hinge  )


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

zinnia15 said:


> would like to see how it works out in the long run..


I don't see how it would be any different than the journal/amazon combo that people have been using for the last year. It's been working for them just fine. This is just a more streamlined version.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey luvmy4brats, that looks just like mine except I used the go cover. Took a bit more effort to get it apart, but the cover medge uses is very stiff - hard plastic so it is very secure. And the insert can be moved from cover to cover. I have no concerns in the long run. If you don't want to do it , then, well don't!  Given that the hinge system is patented then the cost of purchasing the rights to use it is most likely prohibitive for Oberon and perhaps a reason why they don't use it. Just a guess.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Pushka, thanks for the info on the Go cover. I may try that later. 

To be honest, I only did this to see how it would turn out because I had an Amazon cover laying around. I never actually intended to use it like this, but I really like it.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Question for Luvmy4brats:  Does attaching the Kindle to the hinge you've added to your Oberon place the Kindle further to the right side of the Oberon cover?  I can't tell from the pics.
Judith


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's exactly where it would be if it were in the cover by itself.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks.  I think I might try it.
Judith


----------

